# cookies



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm probably the only computer owner in the world who needs to ask this question:shrug:

How do I go about "deleting cookies"?


I "think" I have XP.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm probably the only one in this forum who will ask this question; but why do you want to delete your cookies?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Go under tools and then down to Internet Options. Click on Delete and that will bring a prompt up for deleting all sorts of things like history phisng, and of course *******. Gee I have to delete cookies many times a day as they fill up so fast from this site it is unbelievable.~!
300 mb to 600 some times and it really slows up XP like crazy. And I have SpyBlaster adaware, and spybot that I also run every other day just to keep this bugger up and running.
Please also remember that Within those cookies are your login and passwords kept.
But I have a special program included with Norton that has a password and login saver. So I can delete all without losing any passwords etc.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> 300 mb to 600 some times


300 to 600 megabytes several times per day, just in cookies?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> 300 to 600 megabytes several times per day, just in cookies?


 No mostly are Temp Files that make up the majority and that slows me up a lot. But along with deleting Temp files I also do cookies.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Like right now I have 43,835.7 MB of free space. And now will do a temp file delete and being I freed up another 120 MB and 2 MB in cookies not that much since I started all this spyware and especially Spyblaster has stopped a lot of cookies from getting in. and I just cleared both of these 5 hours ago. The temp files fill up that fast. It really is the Temp files that fill up for me now and not so much the cookies. So that 300 to 600 was way to high of an amount sorry i guess my eyes were tired.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Like right now I have 43,835.7 MB of free space.


You have 43 gigs of free space. Why do you care about 120 megabytes of browsing history? Browsing history speeds you up, not slow you down. 

The purpose of browsing history is to store online content (images, etc.) so you don't have to download them again when you revisit the same pages. Deleting that content will slow down your browsing experience, since you will need to get fresh copies of that content from the Internet when you revisit those pages.

It's my opinion that you're shooting yourself in the foot when you delete your browsing history. However, if you're going to delete it anyway then simply modify your browsing history settings to store less content. You can lower it down to as low as 8 megabytes if you wish. Here's how you do it.

_In Internet Explorer click Tools and then click Internet Options. On the General tab under Browsing History click the Settings button. In the box next to "Disk space to use" change what ever is in the box to 8. Click OK, click OK again._


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

tallpines said:


> Thank you!


In the future I suggest that you run a good spyware remover (like adaware) and leave your cookies alone. With the exception of the tracking cookies that the spyware remover will take care of, most cookies are helpful and should not be deleted.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I do not delete browsing History that much only about once a month. As I just did today. It IS however the Temp Files that fill up so fast and slow this machine down.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

A quick and easy way to delete the cookies is, right click on start, then left click on "explore" that will bring up a page that on the left side has everything on your computer listed. Go down to "cookies" left click, it will bring up on the right side of the screen all the cookies. If you have windows XP then the first little file will be index. (Do not delete that) but select all the other files and go to the very top of the screen and click fine, then delete. That will send all the cookies to the recycle bin.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ruby said:


> A quick and easy way to delete the cookies is, right click on start, then left click on "explore" that will bring up a page that on the left side has everything on your computer listed. Go down to "cookies" left click, it will bring up on the right side of the screen all the cookies. If you have windows XP then the first little file will be index. (Do not delete that) but select all the other files and go to the very top of the screen and click fine, then delete. That will send all the cookies to the recycle bin.


Why does everyone seem to have this fixation for deleting cookies? Why not leave them alone?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Nevada said:


> 300 to 600 megabytes several times per day, just in cookies?


He's in a time warp and surfs millions of pages really really fast.


----------

